

Hackers Open Up Offline Play + Fixes for Sim City - ishansharma
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/03/hackers-open-up-offline-play-modding-tools-for-simcity/

======
ishansharma
So much for "significant engineering work is needed to allow offline play in
Sim City".

So EA threatened people to block their origin account on asking for refunds,
told that the engine is designed in a way that does not allow offline play and
what not and we are finding this now!

Good time playing Sim City guys, I'm not buying any EA game in future.

